# For Everyone



## Guest (Oct 23, 2004)

Just a word to the wise:

Ever had a bad tooth pain and found a good friend with a few extra painkillers?

Or ever had an oncoming sinus infection and decided to try your spouse's unused anti-biotics to save a few bucks?

We've all done it. And probaby always will.

That is NOT something you can do with mental meds.

IF you want to try a med, find a good psychiatrist and discuss that med with him/her.

NEVER and I repeat NEVER experiment on your own with somebody's else prescribed psychotropic drugs. What works well for one person can cause Mania or a near psychotic state in someone else.

NEVER order medications off the internet from those illegal sites. You have no idea what you're playing with, but three bullets in a revolver comes to mind.

It is more than dangerous. It's stupid.

Got it?
This is your brain. It would not be a pretty picture if the few good cells you had left were destroyed.

Peace,
Janine


----------

